# Which Mighty Hoops to Buy



## mwehling23 (Feb 16, 2012)

I had my first hands-on experience with the mighty hoops today. I don't know how I ever made it this far without them. I have the 5.5" magnetic hoop with fixture. What other hoop sizes would you recommend? I do a lot of jacket backs so I plan on ordering that one but I was wondering about any other sizes that you use frequently. Thanks in advance for your advice. 

Missy


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

It all depends on what size your machine will recognize and/or use. Without knowing what kind of machine you have, it's hard to make any recommendations....


----------



## mwehling23 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry about that. It would be good to include that information. I have a ZSK Sprint. The stitching area is approximately 12x18.

Missy


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I have 5.5, 10x10, 8x13. I need a 4.5 and the 7.5.


----------



## mwehling23 (Feb 16, 2012)

I was thinking the 7.5" would be good to have. I already have the 5.5" hoop. I will probably get that hoop plus the large hoop for jacket backs. Thanks for your advice 

Missy


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Started with the 4.5, then bought the 5.5. Haven't used the 4.5 since...

I also have the 11x13 for my SWF - work great on jackets.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

I have 5.5" and 13x16" ones.

I could have used 7.5" in a few occasions, but I think these two will do the most.


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh I Love my magnetic hoops. I have the 5.25x5.25 and 7.25x 7.25 and I am going to order jacket back and I am going to see if they make a 11 x 6 and a 9.25x9.25 .. i have not bought the hoop master to go with the magnetic hoops. I have the hoopmaster for all the hoops and some of generic hoops I bought to go with my SWF 15 full size machine. I have figure out how to use the 5.25x 5.25 with my regular 15 hoopmaster and i get it straight. I just wish they were less expensive so I could buy more at one time.


----------

